# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Máy hàn cell pin diy by bongmayquathem buôn ma thuốt

## Bongmayquathem

Mãi mê với cnc, một ngày nọ kiém đc cái khoan pin nhưng pin bị hỏng. Bât chước anh e làm cái máy hàn cell để độ pin cho mấy cái power tool. Làm bằng biến áp lò vi sóng

----------

CKD, CNC abc, Gamo, huanpt, sieunhim, TigerHN

----------


## CNC abc

Chào bác. 
Em nghĩ bác nối song song ngõ ra thì tốt hơn chứ. Hàn bấm thì cần dòng cao chứ đâu cần áp cao ta?
Tks.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Kaka. Nếu cầm dòng cao thì 1 biến á cũng cho ra đc vài trăm ampe. Nhưng 1 cái e quấn đc có 3 vòng nên áp ra tầm 2.7v. Áp này hàn khó ăn kẽm lắm. Áp ăn kẽm tốt là từ 4v đến 9v ạ. Cao hơn nữa thì dễ bắn tia lửa điện gây đen kẽm

----------

Gamo

----------


## solero

Máy chịch chuyên dụng như SWF-412 dòng nó 4000A mấy trăm A của cụ ăn thua gì.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Máy chịch chuyên dụng như SWF-412 dòng nó 4000A mấy trăm A của cụ ăn thua gì.


Ở đây là DIY với chi phí thấp nhất có thể bác. Mấy con chuyên dụng này thì nói làm chi, giá cao lắm. Nếu nối song song 2 biến áp thì dòng cao gấp đôi nhưng áp ra cũng chỉ có hơn 2V một xíu, chịch ko dính được ạ. Nối tiếp 2 biến áp thì áp ra vừa đủ chịch, dòng cũng đủ chịch được kẽm 0.2 rồi. Em không có dụng cụ đo nên phỏng đoán vài trăm A, trên youtube em thấy có bác test dòng được đến 1300A cơ ạ. Hihi

----------


## sieunhim

Bọn nó bán có 500k mấy lần e định diy mà thấy nó bán rẻ vậy nên thôi mua cho nhanh  :Smile:

----------

Bongmayquathem, cuong, Gamo

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Bọn nó bán có 500k mấy lần e định diy mà thấy nó bán rẻ vậy nên thôi mua cho nhanh


Cái này cũng là cái tụi nó DIY ra bán mới có giá đó. Chứ hang chuyên dung bèo cũng phải vài củ trở lên. Mà họ DIY ra bán thì mình mua đồ về tự DIY sướng hơn, thỏa đam mê hơn. hhi

----------


## biết tuốt

vừa rồi có lô máy chick này của bọn hanel hà lội , đầy đủ phết nó đòi 3 -4 củ 1 cái . nghĩ chả dùng gì k mua hôm sau tiếc của ra mua nó bán mịa hết   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Kiếm được cái vỏ vừa xinh.

----------


## cuong

> Bọn nó bán có 500k mấy lần e định diy mà thấy nó bán rẻ vậy nên thôi mua cho nhanh


cho em xin thông tin , nếu ở sài gòn thì em tậu 1 con ạ

----------

